# What's the real benefit of the HR10-250?



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Why us the HR10-250 so popular? It doesn't work with the new Mpeg4 technology correct? What's the real benefit?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

1. It's a TiVo and many people much prefer the user interface
2. It works....!!
3. It has OTA tuners that are activated

The HR20 will never be TiVo but eventually the OTA tuners will be activated and (hopefully) DirecTV will fix most of the bugs. Right now it is in a mess, the last update created more problems than it solved. 

I have both boxes so I can see both sides of the argument. I prefer some of the HR20 user interface but right now with the HR20 I have a DVR that sometimes does not record what I ask it to, sometimes does not play what I recorded, and won't fast forward properly. And does not have neat TiVo features like double buffers.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

texasbrit,

When you say does not fast forward properly, does it sometimes work and sometimes not and most times (if not nearly always), stop and stutter in place without proceeding any further? I have noticed that a lot in watching recorded programs and wondered if I maybe had a faulty receiver, or is that common on the HR20s?

scubaduba,

Without having read texasbrit's response first, I had come up with the the same three points. I've had the HR20 for a little over a week now, and allowing that it will take me some time to get used to the unit's interface and such, I still find myself thinking as I'm watching recorded material, etc. that the TiVo sure is better in my book.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Main thing is.... that it works!

Also like

dual buffers
OTA
30 skip
info buffer (tells you what is on the other turner)
records what it should 
doesn't deleted half shows
and again dual buffers. I use this way too much.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I do love the TIVO interface so any D* unit with Tivo is a plus in my book. I agree with the strengths of the dual tuners, info buffer, 30 second skip etc.

However, I should have been more clear in my original post. I don't subscribe to D* HDTV but I do have a Panasonic HDTV so I could benefit from the OTA HD stuff with the HR10-250. I purchased both a HR10-250 and a SD-DVR40 yesterday at Compusa on clearance and I'm deciding which one to keep. I could upgrade the drive size on the sd-dvr40.

What's the real benefit to me to keep the HR10-250 vs. the sd-DVR40? Is it worth the extra money? I got the SD-dvr40 for $19.99.

thanks


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Que said:


> Main thing is.... that it works!
> 
> Also like:
> 
> records what it should


Ditto.

In almost 2.5 years with my HR10's, it has only missed one recording and that seems to be due to bad guide data and not a bug.

I have an HR20 but only because I needed an extra tuner and to help me transition toward the ineveitable. But even after all HD goes MPEG-4, my HR10 will still have its place recording OTA because I can live with a missed recording of "Extreme Engineering", but I can't miss "Lost".


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

scubaduba said:


> Thanks everyone! I do love the TIVO interface so any D* unit with Tivo is a plus in my book. I agree with the strengths of the dual tuners, info buffer, 30 second skip etc.
> 
> However, I should have been more clear in my original post. I don't subscribe to D* HDTV but I do have a Panasonic HDTV so I could benefit from the OTA HD stuff with the HR10-250. I purchased both a HR10-250 and a SD-DVR40 yesterday at Compusa on clearance and I'm deciding which one to keep. I could upgrade the drive size on the sd-dvr40.
> 
> ...


I would take a look at the posts regarding the apparent problems since the 6.3 upgrade on the HR10-250s. I would look at them as though D* will get them worked out at some point.

As for which to keep based on your getting the SDDVR40 for $19.99 - none of us knows your financial situation. If you can't afford the HR10, don't go with it. If you can, then you have to decide whether it's worth it to you. Kind of tough having an HDTV and not taking advantage of it. Personally, I love the HR10-250 (see my sig ), but you have to decide for yourself.

As mentioned, D* will be phasing their HD stuff to MPEG4, but the HR10-250 can always record your OTA HD stuff, so if OTA works for you... well, for me it's a no-brainer, but you have to decide in your situation.

Good Luck.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

scubaduba said:


> Thanks everyone! I do love the TIVO interface so any D* unit with Tivo is a plus in my book. I agree with the strengths of the dual tuners, info buffer, 30 second skip etc.
> 
> However, I should have been more clear in my original post. I don't subscribe to D* HDTV but I do have a Panasonic HDTV so I could benefit from the OTA HD stuff with the HR10-250. I purchased both a HR10-250 and a SD-DVR40 yesterday at Compusa on clearance and I'm deciding which one to keep. I could upgrade the drive size on the sd-dvr40.
> 
> ...


I have both of those. I also don't subscribe to D* HDTV because of hd-lite they have. I only use OTA and love it. If you have a big enough TV you can tell it's hd-lite and no need to pay $10 a month for it. Just stick with OTA.

HR10 all the way!


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for your comments everyone. 

Money isn't a real issue. Of course I'd rather spend as little as I need to... but don't we all. I guess I'm lookin at it like I can get a wireless gateway, usb adapter, new 160 GB harddrive, and the upgrade ISO images to uprade the drive on the sd-dvr40 for $110 including the sd-dvr40 itself. For the wireless gateway and usb adapter and ISO images for an upgrade on the HR10-250 I'd be at $330. That's a $220 difference. I'm just not sure its worth it.

If I keep the HR10-250 what kind of antenae do I really need for OTA HD? A large outdoor roof mounted antenae is out of the question for me due to neighborhood association rules. A satellite dish is all I can get away with. Are there good indoor antenaes? that might work? I don't live to far away from the city. I'm in a suburb but not to far from the city.

Thanks again.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> As mentioned, D* will be phasing their HD stuff to MPEG4, but the HR10-250 can always record your OTA HD stuff, so if OTA works for you... well, for me it's a no-brainer, but you have to decide in your situation.
> 
> Good Luck.


Excuse my ignorance here but how do you switch between watching satellite TV and OTA TV with the hr10-250? Does it do it all in one guide? In other words, say I'm watching Sci-Fi and then want to switch to one of my local OTA HD channels. How do I do it?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

HR10 is a wonderful unit, but it doesn't work with MPEG4 Ka Band. Software updates will not enable this, it's a hardware issue.:grin:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

scubaduba said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but how do you switch between watching satellite TV and OTA TV with the hr10-250? Does it do it all in one guide? In other words, say I'm watching Sci-Fi and then want to switch to one of my local OTA HD channels. How do I do it?


One of the set-up steps allows you to scan for OTA signals - this will pick up channels with a signal strong enough to register. Once the set-up is successfully run, those additional OTA stations should be listed in the program guide along with the satellite channels. For mine, the SD locals from D* are 2, 4, 5, 9, 11 etc. The OTA Digital HD locals are 2-1, 4-1, 5-1, 9-1, 11-1 and a few have subchannels such as 9-2 and 11-2.

To tune to those channels you press, for example, 9 then the skip forward button -| for the dash, then 1 to get 9-1. That's really the only difference than the "normal" channel numbers. All the rest of the functions (programming season passes, etc) work the same as everything else. No switches of any kind or anything like that - it's all internal by the HR10-250 unit. Almost seamless.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

scubaduba said:


> A large outdoor roof mounted antenae is out of the question for me due to neighborhood association rules. A satellite dish is all I can get away with.


You can "get away" with whatever antenna you need to receive the stations in your area. The FCC says so and they trump the Association Rules.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html

Now with that said, you may not want to put some huge antenna on your house even if you can, so you have a couple of options. First check www.antennaweb.org and plug in your address and zip. It will tell you what stations are in your area and how far away they are. Many people can get good reception with indoor antenna such as the Silver Sensor.

I am using a large CM 4228, but it is located in my attic. I am 4 and 16 miles from the towers and get reception just fine even on a lower powered UHF 47 16 miles away.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

TiVo is the best of breed. Best PVR in the world


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok. At antennaweb.com 3 of the local HD's are yellow and another is red. Is that good or bad?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

scubaduba said:


> Ok. At antennaweb.com 3 of the local HD's are yellow and another is red. Is that good or bad?


It's not a question of "good" or "bad" .... just means that some stations will require a bigger (higher gain) antenna that others. That's what the antenna color coding is all about.

Your best antenna resource is actually the "Local HDTV Reception Forum" at http://www.avsforum.com. Find your nearest city in that Forum and you can ask folks in your neighborhood what antennas work well for them.


----------

